# SOLVED Attachments only visible if I try to forward the email



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

I have Office 2016. Recently, I had to reinstall Office because it was constantly shutting down. I downloaded a new copy using my Product Key.. Now, when I receive emails in Outlook that say there are attachments, they only show up if I try to forward the email. Any ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try just closing and reopening Outlook. Many ideas here: Oulookk Attachments


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

I've tried restarting Outlook. It doesn't work. I guess I'll just have to use the workaround of clicking on
forward email.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When you reinstalled Office did you also download all updates?


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Corday said:


> When you reinstalled Office did you also download all updates?


I am up to date with all my Windows software


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

So you checked *Give me updates for other Microsoft products when I update Windows. *Many people just assume Windows Updates include MS Office.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

This is really weird. I get an email in Outlook 2016 that refers to an attachment but no attachment is visible. It only shows up if I click on "forward". I had to delete and reinstall the Office package. The earlier installation didn't have the problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does the paperclip show?


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Corday said:


> Does the paperclip show?


The paperclip has never been seen. Ever


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Corday said:


> Does the paperclip show?


If you mean the "attach file" that s irrelevant to the problem. The problem exists with incoming emails.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I know you meant incoming mail. I still get a paperclip with attachment.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Corday said:


> I know you meant incoming mail. I still get a paperclip with attachment.


Yes, I get a paperclip in the email forward screen. I also see the attachments in that screen. But I don't see attachments in the email sitting in the Inbox or a reply screen, which I think is normal.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

You have another thread here why start another on same issue


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's possible you downloaded while you were on line, but if you're off line, re download the Email and the attachment might appear. Also, scroll to the very bottom and sometimes the attachment is hidden there showing only by its file name. To make sure it has nothing to do with an Outlook problem, have someone send something with an attachment and look at it at it's source. Outlook is only a client, so go to where your mail originates (Yahoo,AOL,GMail etc,) and see if the attachment shows, then see it when it comes to Outlook. There's something else I'd like you to do, but first let me know if you're comfortable editing the registry. Outlook is a pain because it doesn't let you view the complete message source without a registry change. Finally, I want to be sure you're actually talking Outlook and not outlook.com, a different situation.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> You have another thread here why start another on same issue


Threads are now merged.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Corday said:


> It's possible you downloaded while you were on line, but if you're off line, re download the Email and the attachment might appear. Also, scroll to the very bottom and sometimes the attachment is hidden there showing only by its file name. To make sure it has nothing to do with an Outlook problem, have someone send something with an attachment and look at it at it's source. Outlook is only a client, so go to where your mail originates (Yahoo,AOL,GMail etc,) and see if the attachment shows, then see it when it comes to Outlook. There's something else I'd like you to do, but first let me know if you're comfortable editing the registry. Outlook is a pain because it doesn't let you view the complete message source without a registry change. Finally, I want to be sure you're actually talking Outlook and not outlook.com, a different situation.
> 
> 
> Corday said:
> ...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I reshot your picture. Never post an Email in a public place, in this case another's unless you want to attract spam.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Corday said:


> I reshot your picture. Never post an Email in a public place, in this case another's unless you want to attract spam.


by
OK, but what about the apparent function I showed? By the way the attachment was visible in my wife's email. We have different private domain email hosts (Earthlink and Network Solutions), so hers' is the same as any other outside email.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

sigman said:


> by
> We have different private domain email hosts (Earthlink and Network Solutions), so hers' is the same as any other outside email.


Which one is yours?


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Corday said:


> Which one is yours?


Network Solutions


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a free web site from them. You're paying and deseve tech help which others have complained about. Their system is different from most.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Because I can see the attachments by clicking on the triangle I think the problem with the software, not the mail server. However, I just received an email from someone whose attachments have been hidden. Today they are visible. I'm waiting to see if this will be consisten.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hopefully they will be.


----------

